# false floor for mkIV gti



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

i want to get ride of my current sub encloser to free up room in the trunk. i was thinking of just cutting a hole in the floor where the spare is and just put the sub in there. would that sound like **** or is it bearable? 
also i was thinking of making the trunk floor all wood. would i be able to screw the wood into the car or is there a way to do it?
anyone have a diy or some pictures of simple false floors with a single 12" sub?
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (VWxGTI)*

i have 2-10's sunk into the spare tire well... they are in a fiberglass box with a false floor built on top of it


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (randall_bora1.8)*

Pic








all amps hidden underneath false floor


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (randall_bora1.8)*

that looks realllll nice. how much did it cost to make the box? is the floor any higher then stock?


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (VWxGTI)*

the floor is about maybe an inch higher, had it built like that so i could run all my wires under there along with the distribution blocks.. the price was kinda spendy, total for box to be made floor to be built and covered in matching carpet was over $500... the thing i dont like is it doesnt hit very hard since its in a small sealed box..


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (randall_bora1.8)*

yeah thats a little pricy. i was just thinking of cutting a hole in the stock trunk carpet and putting my sub in that but i think its going to sound like ****. 
was also thinkign of just making the whole trunk wood and make a small square box for the sub. idk ill have to see what everyone has done. im not looking for any amazing sound, just looking to make thinkgs more neat in the trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (VWxGTI)*

my friend built a box in his 20th it sounded ok, not the best but it worked... it was built in less than an hour.. ill see if he has any pics


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (randall_bora1.8)*

yeah im just looking for something simple that will work decent and look decent


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (VWxGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWxGTI* »_i was just thinking of cutting a hole in the stock trunk carpet and putting my sub in that but i think its going to sound like ****. 


LOL- yea do that. It will sound great.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (NesQuik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NesQuik* »_
LOL- yea do that. It will sound great.









yeah i know thats going to sound like **** but if you read above, i dont really care if its an amazing show winning setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: false floor for mkIV gti (VWxGTI)*

you have to have some sort of box fabricated. It just looked really silly that you said you will just drop it in. I guess i found it funny at the time.


----------



## DevinJM (Aug 21, 2006)

Line the spare tire well with duct tape and then fiber glass the thing... Add an mdf top and cut out your sub hole there. You could cover the floor with hardwood and just have a hole cut out where the sub is, or you could make a ring and raise the sub up so it would be level with the wood floor....


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (DevinJM)*

i also forgot to mention that my whole trunk in lined with sound deading.
how would i go about using the fiberglass and how much would it cost to do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*

lots of diy on fiberglassing
it'll probably cost about $75 in materials + carpet


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

anyone have pics of setups they had using the spare tire well???


----------



## SalemNHGreenGolf2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*

Here's a simple raised floor setup I did in an R32 last year. The floor had to be raised about 5 inches, since the spare tire well in the car isn't able to be used for mounting of equipment. Came out decent, and sounded pretty damn good, too.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (PolkGLI)*

yeah that looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

